# Cabelas Fall Sale



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

A few things look enticing.. Anything you guys are seeing that stands out?

That little Savage Axis for $250 isn't bad. I am torn on it:

-Con's: It's the 1 so no accutrigger; weaver scope sucks

-Pro's: It's the camo version; It's cheap


The boot deals weren't bad but when I looked them up they had some rough reviews. Everything I was interested in seems to be that way (besides the ammo).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since the buy out of Cabela's by Bass Pro I have stepped into their store twice and haven't purchased a thing from them. 

I purchased a pair of boots from Cabela's with a lifetime warranty. Well after the buy out the lifetime warranty is out the window and you have to send the boots into a "assessment" center to see if they will cover them, at your expense. 

Their clothing line is now sub par Redhead brand that is next to worthless. Bass Pro took a great retail store and turned it into one of their outlet stores.

Firearms might be a good deal if you get a deal on them. Other than that I will gladly pay a little bit more at another store.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with Critter, it's not the store it used to be. I haven't stepped foot in a Cabelas in a couple of years now. I did order on line at Christmas time last year, but that was a horrible experience in itself, and I did not receive what I ordered because they cancelled it. There Customer Service Reps are terrible to work with, and they are not on the same page with each other between Bass Pro and Cabelas. No Thanks!

I miss the days when Cabelas had bargain bucks in September. You would spend a certain amount of $ and receive store credit for a certain amount.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I order alot of ammo online and have it shipped to store. Its easier to find things available that way. I have some 00 Buckshot ordered up that should be here soon.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I was there yesterday picking up a new Mossberg 500, when I got it home the tang safety was so stiff it couldn’t be manipulated by hand, I had to use a tap. Decided to take it apart and the stupid safety has one of those tamper proof screws. Eventually got it off without stripping it, turns out the detent spring was too long, so I clipped it down and it’s working fine now. Ordered a metal safety, new detent/spring and a hex flat head screw.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is no reason for a new rifle and shotgun not to work properly right off of the shelf. And there should be no reason that you need to spend any money on it other than accessories. 

I would of taken it back.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> There is no reason for a new rifle and shotgun not to work properly right off of the shelf. And there should be no reason that you need to spend any money on it other than accessories.
> 
> I would of taken it back.


Exactly!! When you buy something new, you expect it to function properly. This is my third 500 and I've never had any issues with the other two... so I'll chalk it up to a one-off, for now. I was thinking about taking it back but I've been looking for this gun for months and I had to order online, they don't have anything I could swap it for. Decided to fix it myself instead wait for them to get another


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like to fix things myself and when they came out with tamper proof screws I purchase a set of screwdriver bits to work on them. Since then I haven't found a tamper proof one that I can't get out with them. 

I'd still let Cabela's know and at least send a email off to Mossberg about it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Aren't firearms unreturnable once you pay for them? Meaning it can be warrantied but not returned/exchanged? 

I've only bought a few but they always removed them from box and had me QC them when I did.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Just called Mossberg, that was the worst customer service person I’ve dealt with in a long time. Made to where I won’t buy Mossberg again


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Since the buy out of Cabela's by Bass Pro I have stepped into their store twice and haven't purchased a thing from them.
> 
> I purchased a pair of boots from Cabela's with a lifetime warranty. Well after the buy out the lifetime warranty is out the window and you have to send the boots into a "assessment" center to see if they will cover them, at your expense.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya on the merger issue and warrantee! The store never has anything in stock (at least when I've gone in) and if they do have it, its a few $ more than other locations. I've just written them off for all types of outdoor purchases. Maybe I'll look at the stocks and see what the margins are BP took control.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe I'll look at the stocks and see what the margins are since BP took control.

They are a private company so stock purchases are not available.


----------

